# T minus 2 weeks until I start my new job!



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

After a year of interviews and job hunting, I finally got word that all the headaches and heartbreaks have paid off. I've been in my current job for 10+ years and after having limited upward movement, I finally got fed up and started my search. Connections I've found, mean a LOT!

I gave my notice yesterday to my current employer, and will be moving into my new position as of 5-13. I'll still be working with 401ks, but in a more consultative and sales driven role. A definite change for the better. And even better, my new boss has a lot of land in Northern Wisconsin that I can hunt.

Apparently guiding for muskies paid off over the years as he was a guiding client of mine a few years ago, and that helped get my foot in the door. I can see some early afternoons of hitting the water with him (one of the lakes I used to guide on is only 10 mins from my new office).

I know I'm still somewhat of a newbie here, but am super excited as this will be a great step for me professionally, but for my family as well.

Ahhhhhhh, much better.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Tuffdaddy ! This sounds like a great opportunity for you and the family. Any hot investment tips ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good For You Man!! Good Luck on the New Job and With the New Boss!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats and good luck on the new job

can i pm you with some questions on my old 401k from last employer? if not thats ok,i know how "un fun" it can be to have folks ask you about "work" out side of work,being a mechanic for 25 yrs i had alot of that happen over the years lol


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I wish I had some good investment tips for ya Don.  Fortunately I don't deal too closely with financial planning (although in the future it's possible), more or less with explaining the various funds in a plan, the basic concepts of how the funds work, and any 401k plan specifics. Fun stuff lol. It's a good time to be in the market now though, until the Feds stop pumping in the $$. Take it while you can. haha

SGB, feel free to PM me. I'd be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Good Job and best wishes in your new job.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on the new job, "Onward and upward".................fish on!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the new job and good luck in your adventures.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks guys! It's been a roller coaster over the past year trying to get a new role, and it finally paid off. Much more of a challenge then my current job so I'll get to use me brain a tad more (scary, I know).


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the new job !


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey congrats with the new job! Hope all works out well!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats! Job hunting is not as fun as normal hunting.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Amen to that Rick. It's been a tough road over the past year and every interview seemed to end up with bad news right before a holiday. Makes a guy cranky lol. Got this news on my birthday, so it was a great birthday present to myself.


----------

